# Racycle



## Cdollar4 (Jan 29, 2016)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=401063305040&alt=web 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 29, 2016)

I would love to see some feedback from a Racycle expert regarding this bike and its originality, whatcha got to say?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2016)

Diggin this


----------



## Wcben (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't see anything that screams WRONG!  I would say that taking all factors into consideration, it's very likely a late 1901 Narrow Tread roadster (the diameter of the tubing could tell us if its actually a Narrow Tread or maybe the headbadge was changed), other than the front wheel, pretty darn complete and everything I see on it would have been an OEM option (The seat isn't the desired Racycle seat but I know that others very similar were options.)... Everything else is spot on, and a big collection of very desireable parts!


----------



## filmonger (Jan 30, 2016)

Fork looks bent to me..... not unfixable. Curious about the chain - would love to see a close up of it. Also would like to see a close up of the rear hub and cog.


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 30, 2016)

Did they come with ND model A rear hubs?


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2016)

Is that the right fork? It looks like a great start. Wouldn't take much to finish.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 30, 2016)

The narrow treads are really hard to nail down, they were made in the first 6 years that Miami (and Racycle) existed.  I have seen others that had a triple crown fork like that but Ill admit, I'm not 100% on the fork, more like 85-90%.....lol, yeah, I hadn't mentioned the chain Will, I'd like to see a better image of it too but between the kelleys, the grips that Ill bet were original to this bike, the star pedals, what's left of the og paint, it's a nice survivor of a beautiful bike.

Oh, the ND "A" was an option, it would be curious to see a better image of that hub, as that could be a real good question.... Keep in mind, this is very likely a 1901, there weren't many manufacturers of coaster brakes at the time....


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2016)

Wcben said:


> The narrow treads are really hard to nail down, they were made in the first 6 years that Miami (and Racycle) existed.  I have seen others that had a triple crown fork like that but Ill admit, I'm not 100% on the fork, more like 85-90%.....lol, yeah, I hadn't mentioned the chain Will, I'd like to see a better image of it too but between the kelleys, the grips that Ill bet were original to this bike, the star pedals, what's left of the og paint, it's a nice survivor of a beautiful bike.
> 
> Oh, the ND "A" was an option, it would be curious the see a better image of that hub, that could be a real good question.... Keep in mind, this is very likely a 1901, there weren't many manufacturers of coaster brakes at the time....





Thanks for the info!


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 31, 2016)

When did the ND Model A come out. I thought I read somewhere that it was after 1901?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't quote me, but approx. 1906ish....?


----------



## Wcben (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought it was 1901 but looking back through the threads, one that seemed like a good date resource indicated that the "A" was 1902-03..... There was the earlier Corbin coaster too.  The frame details definitely point directly at 1901.... That was the first year of no pinch bolt on the seat post and 1901 was the last that we saw the Narrow Tread badge....wheels are changed rather often, if the tubing on that frame is 1" in diameter, it's a 1901 for sure


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 13, 2016)

The listing was pulled the first time, but its back!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Mia...7671&clkid=3294464180492738558&_qi=RTM2247626


----------

